# NEW bettas From Aquabid :)



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

UGGGGGGGGHH!!!! Hahah i promised myself I would stop buying bettas for awhile because im not in a good place with my money right now, I managed to stay away for ONE shipment, and during that time I missed out on several bettas I had seen and REALLY wanted. However I couldnt take it anymore!!! LOL I gave in, and here are my two bettas I have purchased so far, $10 each (CHEAPPPP) so I couldnt say no


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

OMG They are so pretty!! I love the boy on the left!


I figured I should post here too because I'm combining my shipment with 4Lyfe XD
This is the Fancy boy I bought, I'm gonna call him Skittles!











*EDIT: If anybody wants to, could you help me find a nice girl on AB to breed him with? I will initially just keep her as a pet, but when I have time/money and experience/knowledge I may breed them at one point or another. Is there like...a menopause age when they can't breed? LOL?*


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, they're beautiful! 

I'll keep an eye out for girls for ya!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Good pick hes so nice i was looking at him when he first came out! I would help but i dont know much about breeding and matching lol if you want the sibling then ask the breeder if theres a matching female?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

All of these are GORGEOUS! WOW!!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> Wow, they're beautiful!
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for girls for ya!


Thanks Fuulie! 



animallover4lyfe said:


> Good pick hes so nice i was looking at him when he first came out! I would help but i dont know much about breeding and matching lol if you want the sibling then ask the breeder if theres a matching female?


Oh, haha I will ask them then! I kind of figured we may as well fill up our box a little, haha


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Bahamut, did you see this girl? She's in the aquabid thread, from Martinismommy. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1309467605

Here's a nice girl from Korwhord;

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1309499406

Or maybe her?
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1310189249

I'm bad at females. ;-;


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I like the second one but dont rush because the shipping date is usually middle/end of the month! You got lots of time


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

They look the same, like one was taken with flash, the other not lol.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol they are all different, all diff breeders.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

Holy crow those are nice fish!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

@Fuulie, I added the 2nd girl to my watchlist! The guy who bred Skittles is going to send me a picture of a sibling, and I'll post here so people can help me decide!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> I like the second one but dont rush because the shipping date is usually middle/end of the month! You got lots of time


Ahh okay thanks! I'm just getting a little excited over this, it's my first time ordering from AB XD


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahah i know how you feel iv probably done 50 shipments or more and i STILL have anxiety attacks from excitement and hoping they are healthy and alive when they arrive and of course what they really look like!!!! Sometimes pictures are liers lol but majority of the time they are even better than pictured!!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Waughh i won him! What do i do now lol


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

bahamut285 said:


> Waughh i won him! What do i do now lol


you pay for him, so ask the seller what his paypal address is, and then you log onto paypal.com, click on send payment and the rest should be easy, ask if you need further help! You have a paypal account right? lol


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

They're all so beautiful! and 10 dollars is such a good price!
I'm totally jealous ):


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> you pay for him, so ask the seller what his paypal address is, and then you log onto paypal.com, click on send payment and the rest should be easy, ask if you need further help! You have a paypal account right? lol


Okay cool, and yes I do have a paypal account XD!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

He said that he's going to send me a photo of a female on Monday because he's busy, and that he will wait until I decide on the girl or not to accept payment


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I finally received a picture of the girl that the breeder for skittles is offering me, this is her:









However I also LOVE the girl that Fuulie posted, but I think she got sold 

I think the sibling is kind of cute, but I want to see if we can find another pretty girl for Skittles!

*EDIT: NEVERMIND, I FOUND HER... WHICH DO YOU LIKE MORE? XD*


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

so I bought two more LOL..here they are:

First one I have had an eye on for a long time now, I LOVE his colouring ... he wasnt even on aquabid I had to contact the breeder to find out if he was still available! 

Second one is soooooooooooooooo GORGEOUS 

and the third is from "CanadaBetta" and I get him next week


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

bahamut285 said:


> OMG They are so pretty!! I love the boy on the left!
> 
> 
> I figured I should post here too because I'm combining my shipment with 4Lyfe XD
> ...


Skittles looks like a 4th of July Firworks display!:-D


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Canada Betta Looks like a Hawaiian Sunset...<3


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

pinksnowme said:


> Canada Betta Looks like a Hawaiian Sunset...<3


thats so true!!! maybe ill name him sunset


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Canadabetta is absolutely GORGEOUS! <333


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

thank you, i thought so too 
yikes, i bid on one more


----------

